# Book For Conservation



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I am looking for froggers with the knowledge of what it takes to publish an informative dart book with lots of color photos. 
I am also looking for people to write chapters or articles on subjects they consider to have expertise in, informative , scientific knowledge of, and the like. Also , people willing to let us use unique photos.
The majority of the proceeds, assuming there will be proceeds, will go to dart conservation. So, I am looking for volunteers to make this work. With the want for really informative , up-to-date books I think there is a demand. And I know there is a demand to help out with conservation.
Please PM me if you can help out. Or even better, email me @ [email protected]
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Exoticdarts (Sep 14, 2006)

We would be glad to help, as we are working on a major Pumilio write up as we speak.
It will be finished in late 09 containing info for the beginner to advanced breeder.

Details sent your way..

Kevin


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

just let me know if you need any pictures. Whats mine is yours


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm more than willing to help where I can. I can help give you the scientific perspective to darts and pumilio especially. Give me a couple years to finish my Masters and I can *hopefully* give you some good stuff on dart conservation. Give me 6 more years for my PhD, and I can give you a good chunk on dart conservation


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm up to contribute in any way I can.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

ATLFROG just did a book reecently with lots of pictures. They may be able to help you with how the publishing process went. Good Luck.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I will be in Costa Rica in two weeks. I can contribute and relivant pictures I get that you like.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds great guys. I'll be in contact. 
I think tapping more than a person or two to contribute is the way to go. Glad to see people up for it.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I know you said to pm or email you but I thought I'd throw this out there.

There is not much I can do for the book informational wise out of my own head obviously because I'm just a beginner. However, if you need anything researched on the net or at a library or need any other kind of assistance with the book that I might be able to help with let me know. 

I have general office and computer skills, I'm not all that nifty with graphics unless it's going on a website...

I can tell you that when the company I work for was looking to outsource our manual production to a print company the general quote we got was $100 or so per book for perfect binding which is the standard binding for books. I am sure the quote was a bit on the high side because of where the company is located and shipping.

The manuals we currently print are about 300 pages.

Edit: I should mention that was every page in color double sided and special paper. There is also a quantity discount we didn't want to order a ton as it's a manual for software that is ever changing. I think we were only talking about ording 100 - 200.


----------

